# Soviet Test of captured JG 54 Fw 190A-4



## Smokey (Mar 7, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qayREUJe65w_


----------



## Parmigiano (Mar 7, 2007)

.. the propeller just does not seems right


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like it was damaged. Not only is the spinner imbalanced, but the nose cannon has a HUGE wobble to it. Wouldn't get me up in that thing.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 7, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> .. the propeller just does not seems right



It could have been replaced after a crash landing


----------



## Glider (Mar 7, 2007)

The Spinner shows a lot of damage which may well be the clue.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2007)

The excellent film.It seems it was made for Russian pilots to tell them that Fw190 was nothing impressive.In cocnlusion the speaker's voice said that BF-109 was much better and Fw wasn't a technical sensation.Besides, it is stated that Russian fighters were the best.As far as the captured Fw and its damaged propeller are concerned, I've found the pic in AJ-Press book "Fw 190 A/F/G - monografie lotnicze " no.18.It is possible that it shows the same a/c.According to a description below the shot this Fw 190 A-4 Werk.nr. 142310 was from 2./JG54 and was flown by Uffz.Helmut Brandt who was later murdered in a Russian POW camp.On 13 January 1943 the pilot was forced to land on the Russian area by the propeller damage which was caused by improper synchronization of the weapon.It was the first captured by Russian, Fw 190 which was able to fly.The propeller was taken from unknown source.


----------



## Parmigiano (Mar 8, 2007)

It's that the blades looks too skinny, compared to this A4 picture (from 

Maybe the prop used was not a Fw190 propeller


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Maybe the prop used was not a Fw190 propeller



It is possible.Besides Russians could use their own propeller which could fit to BMW engine.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

different prop...and still completely out of alignment!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> It's that the blades looks too skinny, compared to this A4 picture (from
> 
> Maybe the prop used was not a Fw190 propeller




Another view of Fw190 propeller.There is a Hungarian Fw in the pic and the blades look also skinny.

Source unknown.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

The wobble is just from the spinner which was damaged and reinstalled - if the prop shaft was that out of alignment, it would of shook the gear box and crank shaft apart in minutes. I think they put different blades on after disassembling the prop hub...


----------



## alejandro_ (Sep 29, 2011)

...


----------

